

Samsung triumphs over Apple in Japan patent case - bane
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/31/us-apple-samsung-japan-idUSBRE87U05R20120831

======
ColinWright
Discussion of story from a different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4458635>

